# Fracino spares



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I contacted Fracino for a replacement shower screen and a pad washer for the water tap. They have quoted £!7 which includes a pack of 25 of the pad washers and £7 delivery charge&#8230;









Anyone know if I can get these parts elsewhere? I guess the shower screen is pretty standard, but not sure.

Cheers.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try Espresso Underground.


----------

